# Lost Homing Pigeon found in North Burlington, Ontario backyard



## AnimalLover (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi y'all~
I just registered because I found a pretty tired looking pigeon last night, 
sharing a few seeds under my birdfeeder.
It was eating yesterday, but today not so much.
I was surprised how easily I was able to catch it and picked it up to take over to the dog's water dish (dog in the house). I dipped it's beak into the water so it knows where it is, but it hasn't had anything to drink since I've seen it here.
It's just sitting all fluffed up and eyes closed...not good, right?
I realize how dehydrated animals/birds can get, and I also have a birdbath near, by the birdfeeder.
There is a blue tag on it's right leg:
CU 2012 HC 1771 (I think)
Please help me help it find its way to someone who can really take care of it!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Please keep the bird contained. He might not be feeling well and being outdoors he is vulnerable to predators.
Offer seeds and water and hopefully he will start eating and drinking. Hope someone in your area can take this bird in and start him on medical treatment, sounds like he needs it.
Btw, have you checked him out for injuries? Is he having droppings and what do they look like?

Thank you so much for rescuing this poor, lost bird.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please follow this link for basic steps, ver crucial to follow:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## AnimalLover (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm home now and have been observing the bird: he was on the roof and finally flew down and started eating some seeds. I also saw him fly up to the birdbath and take a drink.
I have put out a cage (squirrel trap!) and he is freely walking in & out and seems much more alert now.
If he doesn't fly away by dusk, I will close him in the cage for the night.
Keeping my fingers crossed that he is ok and feels well enough to go home soon!
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Animal Lover --- If it doesn't fly away google up Canadian Racing Pigeon Union in Tillsonburg Ont give them the band # and they'll help you find owner


----------



## AnimalLover (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I thought you should know that I have good news and bad news....
the good news is that my bird appeared to be eating and drinking well, and enjoyed the company under the birdfeeder with the mourning doves and sparrows.
The bird seemed to have "flown the coop" and was not seen all day, but the bad news is? 
Each late afternoon, the bird was found back under the feeder enjoying the seeds.
Well, yesterday was the first full day that the bird was not seen at all and it seems he has totally recovered and gone to finish his race..!
I would like to thank everyone who helped me out here with advice and understanding...
These birds are beautiful peaceful sweet creatures. This was the second time we've had one land in our backyard and next time, I will look forward to helping out!


----------



## lisam (Jun 25, 2012)

*now in Grimsby?*

we had a pigeon in our yard today...blue tagged leg. Couldn't get close enough to get any further details but it was a beautiful bird with a very distinct ring around it's beak. it looked healthy enough. i'm wondering if this is maybe the same one from burlington? going to research further now & see who's missing one! it flew thru the neighbourhood & i did go to try to find it to no avail. there are seeds out for it should it come back. stay tuned...!


----------

